# Größe (Höhe) der Tasks in der Taskleiste ändern



## iAmRich (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

kurz und knapp: siehe Überschrift -> wie geht das? 

Ausführliche fassung:

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man die Höhe der Tasks in der Taskleiste ändern kann?
Ich meine, (bin mir nicht ganz sicher) dass es mit ein paar änderungen in der Registry klappen müsste... aber naja vllt hat ja einer von euch eine Idee.

Was meine ich mit Tasks in der Taskleiste?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Default_Taskbar.jpg

Diese Dinger da..

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr sehr dankbar .. also lasst mich bitte nicht hängen..

in Love....... Rich


----------



## timestamp (30. Dezember 2010)

Wäre noch nützlich dein Betriebssystem zu wissen  Ich tippe mal auf Vista/7. Zumindest bei 7 kannst du mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste->Eigenschaften einen Haken bei kleine Symbole setzen, bzw entfernen. Vielleicht reicht dir das ja schon


----------



## ComFreek (30. Dezember 2010)

@timestamp:
Ich habe Vista Home Premium und bei gibt es keine Auswahl  für kleine Symbole


----------



## iAmRich (31. Dezember 2010)

Oh verdammt ... 

hatte gedacht dass wenn man das Bild hinter meinem Link sieht, dass man erkennt dass es sich um Windows XP handelt^^ ... tut mir leid leute...

Also .. Mein OS ist Windows XP

Und der Haken bei kleine Symbole würde - denke ich zumindest - für mein Vorhaben nicht reichen.. Ich möchte nämlich, am besten, die Höhe des Tasks (oder Taskbuttons.. nennt es wie ihr wollt ) Pixelgenau einstellen... das heißt ich gebe irgendwo 8 px ein und das Ding ist dann auch 8 Pixel hoch...


----------



## Clund (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
eine Frage: ist das Bild ein Ausschnitt von einem Screenshot deines PCs?
wenn ja, ist das nicht das normale Design. Dann musst du das bei dem Design ändern( wenn es da überhaupt geht)
Cpp-Freak


----------



## timestamp (1. Januar 2011)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> @timestamp:
> Ich habe Vista Home Premium und bei gibt es keine Auswahl  für kleine Symbole


 
Habe ich auch niemals behauptet.


----------



## ComFreek (2. Januar 2011)

Ja ich wollte auch nur sagen, dass es für Vista nicht geht.


> Zumindest bei 7 kannst du [...]


Ich wollte nur die "Leute" hier informieren, dass es dies unter Vista nicht gibt. Es war nicht direkt auf deine Aussage bezogen.

Dann bezweifle ich auch, dass es unter XP gehen wird.


----------



## iAmRich (3. Januar 2011)

@Cpp-Freak:

Ne idee wie ich das im design ändern kann? Irgend ein Programm, welches du mir vorschlagen kannst?


----------



## Clund (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
da hab ich keine Ahnung.
es mindert aber die Chancen, dass es funktioniert.
es gibt so ein Scherzprogramm namens 'Computerstreik', da sieht man auch ne neue Taskleiste.....
also im Prinzip kann man sich die wohl selber programmieren. Oder man schreibt den explorer um.
Cpp-Freak
P.S. XP zeigt 'Arbeitsplatz' statt 'Computer' an. Deswegen fand ich das verdächtig....


----------



## iAmRich (4. Januar 2011)

hmm .. achso..
Also ich habe mal gesehen dass man über die Registry die Größe der Icons in der Taskleiste ändern kann... (also nicht die aus der Quicklaunch, wie man die Größe dieser Icons ändert weis ich ja)
Auf jeden fall dachte ich, dass man so ähnlich auch die Höhe ändern kann^^...

zum Bild: Hab das nicht selbst hochgeladen.. Aber als ich etwas recherche betrieben habe, fand ich das Bild... und da ich zu Faul bin selbst ein Screenshot zu machen, hab ich dann einfach den Link genommen ...


----------

